# [SOLVED] FATAL: Module nvidia not found - (genkernel)

## kaszynek

I had used genkernel to compile the newest version of my kernel (2.6.38-r1). In my kernel 2.6.37 everything still works fine. (i hadn't choose enything in menuconfig)

I cant run x server.

When i'm using command startx i'm getting error "FATAL: Module nvidia not found".

What had i made wrong?Last edited by kaszynek on Fri Apr 01, 2011 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chiefbag

Does the following command complete correctly or do you get errors?

```
emerge -v nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## chiefbag

Also what is the output of the following 2 commands?

```
ls -altr /usr/src/
```

```
uname -a
```

----------

## kaszynek

Oh... He wonts to reinstall drivers...

So i needed to re-emerge the nvidia drivers?

----------

## gerard27

When you install a new kernel you always need to reinstall nVidia-drivers.

There's a special program for that: sys-kernel/module-rebuild.

Gerard.

----------

## chiefbag

Yes its no harm to re emerge the drivers to make sure they are built against the new kernel.

Also as per my other post check the kernel symlink and current kernel running version to ensure that they match.

----------

## drescherjm

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> When you install a new kernel you always need to reinstall nVidia-drivers.
> 
> There's a special program for that: sys-kernel/module-rebuild.
> 
> Gerard.

 

On top of that if you use portage-2.2 there is always

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

I run this after every kernel build.

----------

## kaszynek

After reinstall of nvidia-drivers everything works fine. Thank you, for your help :]

----------

